# Outbackers.com Photo Contest



## PDX_Doug

Ever wondered what it would be like to be famous?...
Dreaming of seeing your name in lights?...
Have a photograph that deserves to be on the cover of National Geographic?...
Under appreciated as an artist?...

Well, we can't help you with the first three, but if your good enough, you can see your photo in a place of prominence and honor... The masthead of Outbackers.com!

In an effort to freshen things up a bit, and have a little fun in the process, Outbackers announces the

*Outbackers.com Masthead Photo Contest!*​
That's right! You too could see your photo displayed on the masthead of all Outbackers.com forum pages for an entire month! And in the process gain boundless respect and never ending fame among your fellow Outbackers. This will be a continuing contest, and we will pick a new photo each month!

The process is easy. Simply submit your entry (in accordance with the rules below), and a jury of your peers will pick the best shot available to grace our pages - front row and center - for the following month!

*RULES:*
1. Photo image size must be between 300 and 400 pixels wide by 68 pixels high, and be submitted in .jpg format (Rule modified 2/1/07)
2. Photo does not have to include an Outback, or even be a camping theme, but will be judged on it's relevance to the site.
3. Photo may contain no recognizable faces, or otherwise identifiable people.
4. Photo must be original, and taken by the Outbackers.com member submitting the photo.
5. Enter as often as you wish.
6. Non-winning entries will be kept on file for future consideration. Each months contest will include a minimum of 40 entries. Older entries may be used as necessary to guarantee the 40 entry minimum, and will be chosen based on previous ranking scores. (Rule modified 2/1/07)
7. All entries become the property of OutbackLife LLC, but may only be considered for use in the Outbackers.com Masthead Photo Contest.
8. Entries must be received by the end of the 15th day of the month for consideration in the following months contest.

All entries must be submitted to: [email protected]​(Please be sure to include your Outbackers name with your entry!)​
*OK shutterbugs! Show us what ya' got!*







(For clarity, this announcement has been closed. Comments and discussion are welcome on another thread.)​
(Edited 2/1/07 @ 6:40AM PST)


----------

